# Ammo scalpers



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

Don't understand,ammo is everywhere..22lr,223/5.56,308,6.8,6.5...from small gun shops to big sporting good stores.Sometimes i wont see 22lr for a few days,but i find it every week i buy as much 22's as i can because i have three boys and they love to shoot.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Much like you, many people are "buying as much as they can" because its cheap and fun to shoot. The market will settle, sooner or later.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

The problem is not the general public who want to shoot "a lot ". - it's the CS s who buy ammo at retail and double or triple price on various ads - they ARE creating the shortages


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

spurgersalty said:


> Much like you, many people are "buying as much as they can" because its cheap and fun to shoot. The market will settle, sooner or later.


Yea,but i'm not trying to resell it.I was asking why are folks asking so much for it when i see it all the time on the shelves?.
I guess my question was why are folks buying it from scalpers at these crazy prices when it's at the stores.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

July Johnson said:


> Yea,but i'm not trying to resell it.I was asking why are folks asking so much for it when i see it all the time on the shelves?.
> I guess my question was *why are folks buying it from scalpers at these crazy prices when it's at the stores*.


Because they're Idiots! There was a heckuva pile of CCI stingers at academy yesterday afternoon in Beaumont.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

I found plenty of 9mm, .45 acp, .38 special, .223, 7.62 x39, etc. at the local Academy stores in Clearlake/Webster, but no .22 lr on the shelves. Few months back driving back from Austin on 290, I stopped by a Walmart and it has plenty of .22 lr. I bought two bricks. So it is pretty much depending on where you are.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

I resorted to 22 pellet gun with scope....lotsa fun. I'm not buying from hoarders.


----------



## Moonpie (Jun 20, 2004)

Because people are still willing to pay the scalpers prices is why.
If everyone would stop paying the rip-off prices, the neckbeards would have to eat their ammo.
If people would just STOP panicking and sit down for a bit prices would return to normalcy.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Should there be a " ban " on this website for resalers?


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

mrsh978 said:


> Should there be a " ban " on this website for resalers?


Nah, just don't buy and they will go away.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Should there be a " ban " on this website for resalers?


You're kidding I hope?

Should we ban the free enterprise system while we're at it?

They can sell .22 ammo for a dollar a pop and if people buy it they'll keep selling it and making money.

People need to do what has already been suggested many times...don't buy from them; they'll go away.

TH


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

I used to luck upon some in my area from time to time without trying too hard, but I haven't seen ANY in a LONG time. It is still the cheapest thing to shoot and in recent years the AR-15 style 22s have really become popular. I don't see the supply coming back any time soon.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

If I bought 10,000 rounds right now for$1000, the price would immediately go to $500. All of my investment power works that way.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

I fully understand free trade - just don't like that class of people to be associated with .


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

July Johnson said:


> Don't understand,ammo is everywhere..22lr,223/5.56,308,6.8,6.5...from small gun shops to big sporting good stores.Sometimes i wont see 22lr for a few days,but i find it every week i buy as much 22's as i can because i have three boys and they love to shoot.


I don't have but a couple 100 22lr but over the last 5 years have saved some 9mm new and reload if that will help.


----------



## MechAg94 (Dec 15, 2013)

I don't have a problem with people selling whatever they want for what they can get. I just get ticked when these people organize to clean out the major local retail outlets. 

That said, I know my local Walmart and Academy still get it in, but people are still buying it whenever it shows up so it doesn't last long. Luckily, I was stocked up enough before all this so I never felt I needed to buy the high priced stuff.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> just don't like that class of people to be associated with .


Nor do I and you can always use the Reputation System in place here to voice your comments to those doing it too. 

TH


----------



## texasbagman (Oct 1, 2007)

July Johnson said:


> I guess my question was why are folks buying it from scalpers at these crazy prices when it's at the stores.


Because it isn't at the store?

Seriously, I haven't seen 22lr. at a Walmart in the Spring area in over a year. I've seen occasional bulk boxes at Carter's Country off Treshwig, but it is still very much a hard to get item.

The other normal high volume calibers are getting better, but their prices are not close to what they were before this nonsense. And I doubt they ever will be.


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

mrsh978 said:


> Should there be a " ban " on this website for resalers?


Or, re-sellers?


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

texasbagman said:


> Because it isn't at the store?
> 
> Seriously, I haven't seen 22lr. at a Walmart in the Spring area in over a year. I've seen occasional bulk boxes at Carter's Country off Treshwig, but it is still very much a hard to get item.
> 
> The other normal high volume calibers are getting better, but their prices are not close to what they were before this nonsense. And I doubt they ever will be.


I never have a problem finding it.


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

me either, cuz I don't have any.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Just look at the ads(classified ) - you can't find any in normal public outlets without it being - the price- jacked up.


----------



## Mr.337 (Sep 7, 2013)

www.ammoseek.com

for any caliber round it will search the internet and list by cheapest per round. i've seen .22LR in the last week a few times as low as .06/ round... that being said within 10 mins it was sold out but it still is out there for cheap when you know how to find it.


----------

